# Cicada, Big Insect by EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 L IS USM



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Last year, 2013 was the year that the insects name Cicada come from the ground after 17 years in the deep ground, And they sing the sweet / loud song days and night for 2 days of MATING SEASON, Lay the eggs, and they die. 
I just grab my 5D MK II with This Awesome Macro Lens 100 MM F/ 2.8 L IS USM and shoot the insects.
Enjoy, and wait another 17 years, until they come back again---In Apex, North Carolina, USA, my dear home town.
Surapon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

Last year, 2013 was the year that the insects name Cicada come from the ground after 17 years in the deep ground


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

Last year, 2013 was the year that the insects name Cicada come from the ground after 17 years in the deep ground


----------



## notapro (Jan 22, 2014)

You can see two additional cicada photos here, near the bottom of the page (I hope this link works):

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1195.165


----------



## surapon (Jan 22, 2014)

notapro said:


> You can see two additional cicada photos here, near the bottom of the page (I hope this link works):
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1195.165



Thanks, Dear Friend notapro.
That are the beautiful Photos of Cicada----Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2014)

surapon said:


> Cicada come from the ground *after 17 years* in the deep ground, And they sing the sweet / loud song days and night for 2 days of *MATING* SEASON,
> Surapon


That's a long wait for sex ;D


----------



## mjbehnke (Jan 26, 2014)

>>That's a long wait for sex ;D

I wish it was only that long... I'm married. ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Cicada come from the ground *after 17 years* in the deep ground, And they sing the sweet / loud song days and night for 2 days of *MATING* SEASON,
> ...





mjbehnke said:


> I wish it was only that long... I'm married. ;D


I am sorry to hear that ... please accept my heartfelt sympathy ;D


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Friends, We still have many members in CR = under 18 years young---NO, WE CAN NOT TALK ABOUT SEX IN THIS POST---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2014)

surapon said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Friends, We still have many members in CR = under 18 years young---NO, WE CAN NOT TALK ABOUT SEX IN THIS POST---Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Have a great Sunday.
> Surapon


Dear Surapon, sorry ... I forgot you are still 16 ;D ... by the way its the under 18 people who are having it more than us. ;D


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Cicada come from the ground *after 17 years* in the deep ground, And they sing the sweet / loud song days and night for 2 days of *MATING* SEASON,
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## LarryC (Jan 26, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Cicada come from the ground *after 17 years* in the deep ground, And they sing the sweet / loud song days and night for 2 days of *MATING* SEASON,
> ...



I think it takes that long for even a Cicada to find another cicada attractive.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 26, 2014)

Interesting animals. There's a lot of detail in your photo's Surapon! The ones with the red background, are they in direct sunlight or did you use some type of artificial lighting?


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Interesting animals. There's a lot of detail in your photo's Surapon! The ones with the red background, are they in direct sunlight or did you use some type of artificial lighting?



Dear friend mrsfotografie.
No I did not use any special light at all, But the red Background = I Find the Cicada insect around my tree, and Bring them to lay on my Sample of Artificail rubber Floor for outdoor track that I have = Red Color too, with Rough/ Surface for Traction---Yes, Directed Sun light at that time.
Have a great Sunday afternoon.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 26, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting animals. There's a lot of detail in your photo's Surapon! The ones with the red background, are they in direct sunlight or did you use some type of artificial lighting?
> ...



Thank you, Surapon! I got my 100L macro yesterday, so very interested in the pictures this lens can take


----------



## Badger (Jan 26, 2014)

> Thank you, Surapon! I got my 100L macro yesterday, so very interested in the pictures this lens can take



Congratulations on the new lens. Would you be so kind as to post some head shots? I am very interested in this lens as a portrait lens.


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...


Dear friend mrsfotografie.
Congratulation, This 100 L IS, not only great for the Macro Photography, But at F = 2.8 / wide open = Great for Portrait Photography too. You will love this lend, If you set F = 16.0 at AV. Mode and shoot at directed sun , between the woods, You will get the awesome Photos.
Good luck.
Surapon


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 26, 2014)

Interesting how quickly this thread derailed.......


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 27, 2014)

Badger said:


> > Thank you, Surapon! I got my 100L macro yesterday, so very interested in the pictures this lens can take
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new lens. Would you be so kind as to post some head shots? I am very interested in this lens as a portrait lens.



I think a search on this matter will be more helpful than anything I can do at the moment (working week has started)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 27, 2014)

TeenTog said:


> Interesting how quickly this thread derailed.......



Good conversations tend to by dynamic ;D


----------

